# yet another airride build...



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help*

I am using an easy street air pilot controller but not using there valves. Do you know if it will let you actuate the valves with out air in the tank or the tank being full? I just want to see if the valves work..
Thanks.
oh pics for clicks


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help (From 2 to 5)*

You should be able to use the valves on manual without a full tank. As soon as there is some air in the tank you should be able to use it. Low PSI means not alot of air so don't expect much until the PSI gets a bit higher. 
On ride mode you need a certain PSI of air in the tank for it to work on ride/auto..


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help (moacur)*

on a side note, did you paint that. it looks good!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_on a side note, did you paint that. it looks good!

ok thank I think somethings wrong then... 
And yes I painted it but its not that red... the color is a candy color. Ill take a good pic tomorrow.
at this point the press buttons and the valves do nothing..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help (From 2 to 5)*

Something is not right then...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Easy Street air Pilot Users.. please help (moacur)*

a tank fitting sprung a leak when we were fillling the tank. Im going to hook up and old set of parkers I have from my old air set up in my mk2. I will see if those work. If they do there something screwy with my valves..
























































































doing work the last few weeks,,,








































my old mk2 on air..
I start a build thred one of these days i guess..
Im not one to show off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

The valves will not open if there is no air in the tank. you have to have air on the back end. If you dont valve wont open. Its a safety thing, so if you have no air, you cant accually dump the car, because you wont be able to lift it. Honestly its the nicest feature.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks kevin Ill try again maybe that was the problem


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

My SMC valves, and AFC valves both would open w/o having any air pressure in them. 
There is a problem w/ the wiring of the valves, i just gotta figure something out, the way they wire its just different form other valves, and the way the current flows. I feel like that 3rd prong has something to do with it. 
As soon as we figure out this thing w/ the valves we'll install bags, and hit switches... 
I'll post pics later on today or tomorrow. 

on a side note, dont i look sexy..


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

PSI if you guy need anything for testing let me know I have all my gear but I won't be installing it for a wel or two, so let me know. I have all the easy street gear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Dave what valves do you have?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I have the easy street ones . Either of you guys have 2 extra water traps until mine come in?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i'm not running any.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_PSI if you guy need anything for testing let me know I have all my gear but I won't be installing it for a wel or two, so let me know. I have all the easy street gear

dave you rock.. ducky and i got all valves to work with a direct 12v to each valve. now three valves dont work with the control box. we took apart the control box and switched harnesses all three still do not work. Id like to use your brain to see if the problem is in there.. if you short the connection at the button from the board nothing happens so its not the button.. its eather in the first foot of wire or in the brain.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

at the moment i do not have any water traps.. I might be able to find you one though dave.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Here is some pictars from yesterday.. BTW Chris have one of the mods change the name of the thread since your using it as a build-up thread.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi... All the stuff you see in the rear will have a better built home shortly


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Tell me what lenght of cable you need and I'll make you a cable and test it to make sure it's good


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Tell me what lenght of cable you need and I'll make you a cable and test it to make sure it's good

huh? im talking about the bundel of cabels comming out of the brain


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I would paint that control unit over again, looks like the paint has boild on the right side.
Another thing, wont the compressor melt the hell out of that styrofoam when it`s up and running, the compressor gets pretty hot.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

My bad I thought you meant the cat 5 cable have you tested that? I think that would be the weakest part. Also I noticed the cables on the harness like to slide out a bit might want to make sure they are seated right.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

That styrofoam will last about 2 and half minutes if your compressor is touching it like that. I burned my hand on my compressor this weekend to give you an idea of hot those suckers get.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

the compressor isnt resting on the foam, its bolted to it. but i was a little worried about it getting too hot even around it.. i'm hoping that it doesnt get too hot.


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_the compressor isnt resting on the foam, its bolted to it. but i was a little worried about it getting too hot even around it.. i'm hoping that it doesnt get too hot. 

if you are affraid of the compressor getting too hot, you can buy a computer fan and install it next to the compressor to keep it cool


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ i'm hoping that it doesnt get too hot. 

It will.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you might want to lay some of this down around the compressor....and vent that space with a computer fan like someone said above


_Modified by diive4sho at 2:21 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

well its temporary but i didnt even think about a computer fan.. that would work perfectly... I'll let chris figure it out.. and get one and we'll install it from there.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ooks like one would fit just fine right here


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

yup its only temporary. Its not touching the foam and it does get hot but not that hot. I am way ahead of you guys though... When I fab the false floor and box I will be using 6 muffin fans in a push pull set up to increase air flow and to draw fresh cool air under the floor. 
I like this 4" brush less Quite fans.. There cheap and effective... at 12vdc they will move 54cfm.








I called easy street. I have an RMA. There going to swap my control box. Dave wanna swap boxes?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah i made that hole there so there could be some air flow.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

thanks for the help and comments fellas
























































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

If you want to call me I can help you out what time frame do you expect on the new one? don't bother posting a reply just call me I got your back.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_If you want to call me I can help you out what time frame do you expect on the new one? don't bother posting a reply just call me I got your back.

Ill call you tuesday morn/after noon. I work nights now and i was inbetween sleeps at the time. I DID send you a text though...
I spoke with Jeremy from easy street. HE said as soon as they recive my unit he will test and evaluate. then send replacemnt. Id like to try yours before that though. If you dont mind.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Subscribed!
You should ditch that foam and just make a nice frame out of wood, something less insulating.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Subscribed!
You should ditch that foam and just make a nice frame out of wood, something less insulating.

thats the plan stan.. really all you see was a test to get the unit and the custom valves to work..
really just a simple test to get my bearings.. I hate wires. im a wrench guy. so that was my way to get the leg work out of the way so i can put my brain to design. 



_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 11:45 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

UPDATE:
OK so I spent this weekend trying to fit my f'ing crazy ass wheels. Squillo let me borrow his ECU and my old one is now on its way back to AIRLIFT/Easy Street. It was def the ECU cause Daves worked flawless as soon as it was hooked up. Lines and Bags should go in this weekend if all works well.


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 1:01 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Glad I could help. Send me some pics of the wheels I saw a clip just want to see the whole thing from what I saw you are going to pull them off perfect. Also put me on the list when you start doing the frame notch I would like to get mine done too.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Glad you got the ECU problem solved. So does it look like you're gonna be able to make the wheels fit? I can't wait to see them on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

they WILL work just not 100% as planned....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_they WILL work just not 100% as planned.... 

not yet anyways...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_they WILL work just not 100% as planned.... 

Or we could throw them on my Passat?????


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Or we could throw them on my Passat?????

sure for 2g


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
sure for 2g

Ouch is that the EG discount plan.. I think you will pull them off well but I'm not sure about your mirror covers until I see it in person.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Ouch is that the EG discount plan.. I think you will pull them off well but I'm not sure about your mirror covers until I see it in person.

thats the chris bought brand new expensive wheels and tires for once hahah..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i give up on my fancy custom valves and manifolds.. the valves on the dump side cant take the back pressure and are blowing by.. so at the moment the car go up...... but not down.. unless you count it leaking over night


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Contact [email protected] and get some from there, those fancy valves didnt seem all that awesome, i wish they would've worked, but they looked a bit more difficult even w/ the wiring and such.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think I might try to replace the valve springs with something stronger....
Oh and Santi.. you remember.. those 41/2 inch black threaded T fittings i gave you (the ones you said you would never use) I might need those back


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i dont have any 1/2" black threaded fittings. Only thing you gave me were the flow controls, the T push to fit w/ the plugs, and the Y. 
btw, remember that tiny torx you used to take apart your control box i cant find anywhere. the bit, and handle.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*









see the black t-fittings in this picture? Thats what im talking about.. 
and I have seen your torx but ill look for it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

yeah i dont have those.. those were in the box w/ all your stuff last time i saw you 2 weeks ago. I wouldnt have any use for them regardless i dont use 1/2" line.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_yeah i dont have those.. those were in the box w/ all your stuff last time i saw you 2 weeks ago. I wouldnt have any use for them regardless i dont use 1/2" line. 


i know i ended up putting them in your box..... be a good lad and go check..

now please.. thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i checked through my toolbox, wiring box and fittings box and i dont have them.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't have 1/2 in t's but I do have 4 straight PTF if you need'em chris


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I don't have 1/2 in t's but I do have 4 straight PTF if you need'em chris

thanks dave.. what i need is a fitting to hold my pressure transducers. i made some up but the more fittings you use the more things leak... I swear i gave them to santi maybe there int he back of my car some where 1/4 ptf with a 1/8th Npt T would be great


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Yeah I don't think I have any T's that I'm not using but I have 4 1/2in ptf then a whole set of 1/4in fitting from my valve set up. I have to look but I know there are no t's


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

i swear i gave these to santi.. but what ever.. back the the drawing board.. I am going to use my old parker valves from the mark to for dumps till i figure out wtf im going to do..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

bro i dont have them, you might have left them at the shop. i looked everywhere again today and i didnt find anything..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_bro i dont have them, you might have left them at the shop. i looked everywhere again today and i didnt find anything.. 


i think face might have thems..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ok so I got my T- fitting back from face.. and will try if im not to tired to put the dump valves and sensor fittings in tomorrow.. WOOT!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

told u i didnt have them







let me know when you wanna do the wood. it wont take that long, but i'll need materials form the Depot of the Home place and my tools so i'll need to know ahead of time to pack them up. pz


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Well did the new fittings fix the problem???


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

i didnt use them I brought the wrong reducers home UGH, but i did relocate and take some stress off them..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_told u i didnt have them







let me know when you wanna do the wood. it wont take that long, but i'll need materials form the Depot of the Home place and my tools so i'll need to know ahead of time to pack them up. pz


err maybe this weekend? I dont know ****.. i am having a real hard time remembering things lately.. damn 3rd shift


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_err maybe this weekend? I dont know ****.. i am having a real hard time remembering things lately.. damn 3rd shift

i got finals monday and wedneday. just call me whenever you wanna try and do it. give me 24hrs to plan out my day and such.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i got finals monday and wedneday. just call me whenever you wanna try and do it. give me 24hrs to plan out my day and such. 

ok btw the porno convention was kinda wack but driving the lmbo was cool no pics though cant bring cameras in to strip clubs or casinos and i wasnt at the convention long enough to take any pics.. mikey C got sick and wanted to bail.. oh and the chicks from my friends dvd were skanks in the face and smoking hot from the neck to there ankles.. feet were all hammered out from wearing those big azz heals..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

oh werd. you didnt take pics of the car? is it stock? 
i bet them girls were beat to hell. and busted feet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif butterfaces... that sucks.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh werd. you didnt take pics of the car? is it stock? 
i bet them girls were beat to hell. and busted feet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif butterfaces... that sucks. 

nope I ended up driving my car down cause they wanted it down there for the party friday night early to do a shoot with the phantom rolls and the butter face bitches. So when we got there the release party was allmost over.. (it was weak anyways) so i parked my car around back with the mike's merc and we went to gold rush across from Space then to Scarlett's in the lambo and rolls, (btw if you haven't gone to tootsies or Scarlett's we need to go before your married) Then after that we went to Hard Rock then to The convention.. I had left my camera and **** in my car cause you cant bring cameras and stuff into strip clubs or Casinos.. We ended up leaving after an hour or so cause my buddys ulcers were making him puke.. I got in my ride and haualed azz back to O-town. I did meet a cute as hell girl and she want to hook me up with her much more hotter sister and go to the parks haha


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

u came to miami....and didnt holler....hmmm


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I have been to Tooties a few times that is by far the best place I have ever been.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

so what size lines are you running? 1/4" that was a real slow up and down.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_so what size lines are you running? 1/4" that was a real slow up and down.

yup 1/4 inch line.. the video is deceiving its really not that slow.. 
Ill take a better vid soon
Mark sorry dude I a didnt have your number and really wasn't there long enough


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Love your wheels dude!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Love your wheels dude!!

wait... which? the 150 spokes or the 15 inch steelies and hub caps


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Those gangsta wheels yo!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Those gangsta wheels yo!

true I am hoping to have them on this friday


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

What size are those?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*

the spokes are 20's


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


























































































































































Wheels should be on tomorrow. I need an alignment bad and the pics up top are without camber adjust. The tires actually tuck.
enjoy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice Update Chris! i thought you were running the aerosport bags up front?? What are those double bellow bags from?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

those are areo sport bags.. They were double bellows before they were strights. remember ive had air ride for a LOOOONG time dude. the front came off the mk2


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

oh and sorry for the really ****ty pics my fat lil buddy is not great at taking pics


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

finally i get to see your ghetto ass wheels....i heart them man props to you ill be seeing u tomorrow!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_finally i get to see your ghetto ass wheels....i heart them man props to you ill be seeing u tomorrow!

true son


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_those are areo sport bags.. They were double bellows before they were strights. remember ive had air ride for a LOOOONG time dude. the front came off the mk2

i thought yours were the straight ones.. i dont pay enough attention i guess. BTW thanx for the fittings. I'm gonna go put them on the car in a little while.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i thought yours were the straight ones.. i dont pay enough attention i guess. BTW thanx for the fittings. I'm gonna go put them on the car in a little while. 

you need to bring that angle grinder over and lets do work tomorrow before treffin


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you need to bring that angle grinder over and lets do work tomorrow before treffin

i'm proly not going to treffen, and idk if i'm gonna have time tomorrow. i got class until 1, i'm gonna try and paint my wheels and cut stuff up tonight. we'll keep in touch. Cause i was gonna go to that show w/ madface @ 4 tomorrow and they were gonna leave after that. 
What time can we try to hack it all up?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

early.. Ill be home around 10. i need to get an alignment and oil change after wards


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

at royal now waiting to get my car. Oil change alignment and some break caliper cutting action.. woot woot


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Looking great Chris.....good luck with the rest of it all, its looking sick so far.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Some sick **** bro....good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Looks awesome! Sick wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

thanks guys I am hoping ot have wheels on for keeps in about two weeks I am going to my cusins weddingin ala on friday... i think so no time to get them balenced..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*









doing a little work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

nice Chris.!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wow!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like stock wheels still grrr


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_those are areo sport bags.. They were double bellows before they were strights. 

Truth.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_looks like stock wheels still grrr

give a brother a break.. I work nights and have been doing body work all week..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Truth.









that just goes to show you how old school we are ahahha


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
give a brother a break.. I work nights and have been doing body work all week..


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_Looks awesome! Sick wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm likin the way this is going. great job so far, i'm watching this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the wheels are sweet.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

the tront is high in the pic cause i need to roll the front fenders when it tucks it pulls the lower rear portion of the fender in


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

sh!t looks HAWT!


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_









Fking HOT!!!
custom VW lowrider mural in the future ?
keep it real essè, way to represent homes!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

huh?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_huh?

i guess he thinks your mexican








i need that brain tomorrow, so if you dont plan on going to Burrito Store let me know so we can meet before that.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i guess he thinks your mexican










lol _supertroopers_
Capt:"excuse me waiter i'll take the enchilada platter.."
Cop:"ya and ill have a chinchilla!"
Rabbit:"i dont get it"
Ram:"they think im mexican"
lolzzz sorry but that totally reminded me of it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*








i remember that...


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
lol _supertroopers_
Capt:"excuse me waiter i'll take the enchilada platter.."
Cop:"ya and ill have a chinchilla!"
Rabbit:"i dont get it"
Ram:"they think im mexican"
lolzzz sorry but that totally reminded me of it

no guca-mole... hahah


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


















































new bumper installed


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looks so good man!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I want to see it in donk mode


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

dude.... that is a sexy ass red hare


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Lovin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_I want to see it in donk mode

Ask and you shale receive..









_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_dude.... that is a sexy ass red hare









Thanks I am still surprised any one like it but me.. feels weird. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Lovin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bro


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Chris it looks great can't wait to get home to see it in person. I didn't know you got a euro bumper too. kep up the good work.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

was great getting to see this car in person at soWO. deffo subscribed to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Chris it looks great can't wait to get home to see it in person. I didn't know you got a euro bumper too. kep up the good work.
 
Yup i bought it in December and omar was supposed to paint it two months later it still wasn't painted.

_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_was great getting to see this car in person at soWO. deffo subscribed to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man it was good to see so England representation at SoWo


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey i saw you as SoWo i had the Black GTi with the Gold Roof.....i voted for your ish as best of show the wire 20's looked really clean and very original this side of the pond anyway.. I talked to you for a little while...did u ever get that rear bumper trimmed up and applied


_Modified by LoDub1.8T at 9:46 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_Hey i saw you as SoWo i had the Black GTi with the Gold Roof.....i voted for your ish as best of show the wire 20's looked really clean and very original this side of the pond anyway.. I talked to you for a little while...did u ever get that rear bumper trimmed up and applied


]
yeah man I remember you.. Thanks for the kind words and Thanks for voting for me







I had no idea any one voted for my car ha ha. I was surprised not to have bottles thrown my direction to be honest. Rear bumper........ as a matter of fact YES!! i did get it fitted... I'm still working on the tips... there some what hidden for now not sure what i'm going to do..
































pics


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Looks great. I love the wheels. 
Any plans for molding the rear bumper together?
and why not wait till you get the whole car done to paint the whole car at once for a complete paint match? Or do you have all that paint you are going to need already mixed up?
single stage tho i bet? 

Edit: Tho I will mention.... I dont really like the style of how your asked your initial question...










_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 2:42 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_Looks great. I love the wheels. 
Any plans for molding the rear bumper together?
and why not wait till you get the whole car done to paint the whole car at once for a complete paint match? Or do you have all that paint you are going to need already mixed up?
single stage tho i bet? 

Edit: Tho I will mention.... I dont really like the style of how your asked your initial question...










ha ha ok ... Um paint.. the paint i have not matches perfect the hood paint you see is red krylon I ran out of time to paint the hood for southern worthersee. The rear bumper is actually a one piece so no molding for me. i actually like the break up there... call me crazy. I am going to do a full respray of the car but its not going to be tornado red. It will still be red..... just not tornado red







and no the paint isn't single stage. PPG Shop line Series and I forget what the Clear was.
Thanks for the kind words..... I'm still amazed that any one but me likes this.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

chances are if its PPG's shopline paint then its OMNI Clear coat


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_chances are if its PPG's shopline paint then its OMNI Clear coat

I personally purchased the paint... But the guy that shot it for me had never used the clear He uses a slew of different PPG Stuff I asked him yesterday and he said the Clear was from there Deltron Line but i didnt remember the name off hand


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

I do all my own paint, n i use a slew of different PPg products as well thats all i will use is PPG, and Deltron is the Sub Company of PPG who makes the shopline brand n Omni clear ....Its like Pepsi makin Mt Dew...know what i mean


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_I do all my own paint, n i use a slew of different PPg products as well thats all i will use is PPG, and Deltron is the Sub Company of PPG who makes the shopline brand n Omni clear ....Its like Pepsi makin Mt Dew...know what i mean

oh yeah man, I wasn't saying it was one or the other.. It was more of an answer to your question


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my bad Chris


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_oh my bad Chris

No worries


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Love the car man







Hopefully I'll get to check it out at H2o?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Love the car man







Hopefully I'll get to check it out at H2o?

thanks man.... It will be there in all it's stupid glory


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

looking good, but I don`t envy having to clean those wheels


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_looking good, but I don`t envy having to clean those wheels









thanks man....... Actually its not bad at all "Spray on Wash off"


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

Thanks for the kind words..... I'm still amazed that any one but me likes this. 

You decided to take a jump out of the normal ring of what people do and pulled it off nicely.
I dont think you could run those wheels without air ride. 
well you could. but it just wouldnt have the same effect.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Ask and you shale receive..










jus a couple general questions...can you clear speed bumps in said "donk" mode? and how easy/hard is it to switch between crazy ass 4x4 mode and the preferred driving height and then down to on the floor? 
jus started trawling through the threads this forum...may have to get air for my daily.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
jus a couple general questions...can you clear speed bumps in said "donk" mode? and how easy/hard is it to switch between crazy ass 4x4 mode and the preferred driving height and then down to on the floor? 
jus started trawling through the threads this forum...may have to get air for my daily.









i can clear speed humps, bumps, small foot hills, and curbs..







It inflates all 4 at the touch of a button... take your finger off the button and it stops.. same thing for deflate.. the middel button is a preset ride height...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

lookin good fooo. let me pull your fenders so you can tuck more lol and you still lookin to do what weve talked about before?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_lookin good fooo. let me pull your fenders so you can tuck more lol and you still lookin to do what weve talked about before? 

yes and yes...... I will let you do it all.. at this point i would like to have the fenders pulled.. but would like to keep that 2 inch*area above and the* flat faced line on the end of the fender. is that possable?


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 10:40 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Yes you can. I did that with my Gti so it wouldnt rub any more. 
You can hammer it out about a half inch or so. and still keep that line and smooth it out with a lil glaze. 
These are pulled out about a half inch ore more


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

ya i can mess with it. if you want a lot of tuck then i can do it similar to rs tuning. or try to at least. cut above the glat part and weld in more metal


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i can clear speed humps, bumps, small foot hills, and curbs..







It inflates all 4 at the touch of a button... take your finger off the button and it stops.. same thing for deflate.. the middel button is a preset ride height... 

thanks man. 
i'm just about to switch jobs to "save" myself $400 a month in diesel...but i have a funny feeling that cash is gunna end up in my car in other ways.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
yes and yes...... I will let you do it all.. at this point i would like to have the fenders pulled.. but would like to keep that 2 inch flat faced line on the end of the fender. is that possable?

you think that flat line is 2 inches tall? i thought you were supposed to be some kind of mickey mouse engineer? someone needs a measuring device


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_
you think that flat line is 2 inches tall? i thought you were supposed to be some kind of mickey mouse engineer? someone needs a measuring device









2 inches huh....put ur peepee up against it and check


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_
you think that flat line is 2 inches tall? i thought you were supposed to be some kind of mickey mouse engineer? someone needs a measuring device










_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
2 inches huh....put ur peepee up against it and check

WOW i sure am glad you guys are paying attention... if you measure past the flat surface upward towards the curvature of the fender it measures 2.8 inches, which was the two inches i was referring too.. 
any one else wanna play against My Mickey Mouse Engineering skills?

_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_Yes you can. I did that with my Gti so it wouldnt rub any more. 
You can hammer it out about a half inch or so. and still keep that line and smooth it out with a lil glaze. 
These are pulled out about a half inch ore more










perfect as to what i was talking about.... Thanks dude.. that looks exactly right.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

any time.
and on mine where they would meet up with the bumper the metal has a sharp bend where it gets bolted up and i used a lil heat there to stretch them metal so i didnt have to cut it.
im sure you dont have too, jut hit it some more with a hammer.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_










fixed it for ju!!!!!! thanks pauls thats a sick shot...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice, Shot Paul. Car looks good Chris


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Nice, Shot Paul. Car looks good Chris

and when will your car make an apperence?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I get home friday so I'll try to make it out to the Spot on Sat. But I never know when I'll get a hall pass from the wife.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I get home friday so I'll try to make it out to the Spot on Sat. But I never know when I'll get a hall pass from the wife.

the spot is dead to me now...... and tell you wife ill kick her in the gooche if you dont get a hall pass..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

If he doesnt make it to the spot, i'll take it there for sure, i'll make sure to have no plans this saturday.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Got this while u were at my house.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

NICE!!!!!! thanks san-ti


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

nice ass. 
never really noticed how 'stretched tyre' the shape of the mkv is!?! pretty neat.


_Modified by dt83aw at 7:52 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

paint doesnt match


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_paint doesnt match

















? HUH?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

? HUH? 

just was teasing. 
Looks good.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
just was teasing. 
Looks good. 

oh no worries.. I is stupid durty in those pics. The shade is slightly off.. usually no one can tell but me hahah its getting a full respray soon hopefully


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*









Blow out comb


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i prefer the fro pick


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

naw son thats a fist pic... which i have some where inmy bag of tricks


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Any chance you can get a warrenty claim on that tire??? Or was it due to rubbing?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Any chance you can get a warrenty claim on that tire??? Or was it due to rubbing?

no and no... the bubble was on the inside or the side wall. and no warrenty on stuff bought from a person vs a comapny


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I've had this done for a little while already, and its all carpeted, tank is painted black. but we'll leave that to be unveiled at H2O.









IDK WTF happened to the other pics of the begining of the floor stuff, but w/e here is what it looks like now, its wrapped and tank is black...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

ill post those pics tomorrow.. I forgots..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

well lets get them shiz up. email them to me.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Anymore pics of the rear trunk after it was all done, i like how you were able to still keep the spaire tire.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

I knwo a few people had to take some @ H2O, but is not completely done.. its been wrapped and all, but still need some finishing touches on the tank..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi, nice job on Chris's tank setup. that thing is sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

pfffffffffffffft nice job santi.. I just made my mexican do my work for me.. 
Ok really um I didnt bring a camera with me so i didnt take any pics.. I saw about a million people take some so I dont know where there at...


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_santi, nice job on Chris's tank setup. that thing is sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx dude, i did the paint and the floor, the idea of the can was b/w chris and I, and he had his mexican at work do the vinyl. 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_pfffffffffffffft nice job santi.. I just made my mexican do my work for me.. 
Ok really um I didnt bring a camera with me so i didnt take any pics.. I saw about a million people take some so I dont know where there at...

i know Dan (ambrose w/ the passat syncro) took one, i'll PM and see where its at...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thanx dude, i did the paint and the floor, the idea of the can was b/w chris and I, and he had his mexican at work do the vinyl. 
i know Dan (ambrose w/ the passat syncro) took one, i'll PM and see where its at... 

you know i loves ya


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Got it,!!
still not done people... and some ink from a shirt stuck to the tank, so it'll have to be redone, but u guys get the idea.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Chris if you want I have OEM match carpet I can hook you up ( Should have more than enough) I redid mine and it was worth it. hit me up we can get it done.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Chris if you want I have OEM match carpet I can hook you up ( Should have more than enough) I redid mine and it was worth it. hit me up we can get it done.

oem carpet and tires.... CHECK


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dash tray and mirrorz?... hit me up


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

oh and i forgot to tell people that actually care....

I have a Gti headliner now.. woot no more grey


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

we need 2 lower ur fronts







bring it by tuesday


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

work getting done on the wheels.. should be another SoWo exclusive.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_work getting done on the wheels.. should be another SoWo exclusive. 

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Glad im going to be there


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_










Euro SI LOL, who knew passat wheels actually look good on the Rabbit


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Give me your wires Chris k thnxbai.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Give me your wires Chris k thnxbai.









give...... no sell for cheap....... yes. ill sell them to you sus for 800 with 2 brand new tires.. thats retarted cheap.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Son of a bitch... I'm picking up a set of 18s or 17s around my bday. If yours are still kicking when I finish refinishing those bitches I'm buying them. 







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Got it,!!
still not done people... and some ink from a shirt stuck to the tank, so it'll have to be redone, but u guys get the idea.

















best tank, ever


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

haha thanks man i have to redo the whole thing before sowo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

updates


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_updates









i did an update.. rolling stock passat wheels for now..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_haha thanks man i have to redo the whole thing before sowo

we got lots of work to do as soon as the new wheels are ready for test fit. 
we need to re-do that frame out back soon too. and re-layout all the stuff again.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
we got lots of work to do as soon as the new wheels are ready for test fit. 
we need to re-do that frame out back soon too. and re-layout all the stuff again. 

yeah i have an idea something like i did for the mk2 but better.. stronger and more awesome... we do have work to do santi........****!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

This weekend There is nothing going on for me, it shouldnt take more than a couple of hours to do it.. Bring it by that way we can do that frame and clean up all the wiring and ****...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_This weekend There is nothing going on for me, it shouldnt take more than a couple of hours to do it.. Bring it by that way we can do that frame and clean up all the wiring and ****... 

santi... weekends well saturdays.. are spent at the shop working on porkas. maybe after?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

True, ok, maybe sunday then. I got a build, but i should be done with it early.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

hey man.. this is a really nice setup... do u have any better pics of the rear bags? they look inset in the rear control arms.. that worked out nice!!! 
Car looks sick.. i noticed your from florida.. alot of you. sweet deal


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mintdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mintdub* »_hey man.. this is a really nice setup... do u have any better pics of the rear bags? they look inset in the rear control arms.. that worked out nice!!! 
Car looks sick.. i noticed your from florida.. alot of you. sweet deal

Sorry Dude I actually dont take a lot of pictures of m car. the bags sit in the recess. i have a cup at the top to make room for the spring nub.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

sowo update


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

oh and


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Lower it.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Lower it.

you're kidding right?


----------



## staggeringhippo (Apr 2, 2009)

how much did it cost to shave the two rub strips on the front fender?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (staggeringhippo)*

is something holding up the front? 
I love the simple bentley wheels on the simple rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an 09 Rabbit and Im in need of advice, I want to bag it terribly but want to make sure I get everything I need before i start tearing it apart. could you give me a list of what i need or what your using that I could build my own kit off of?? Thanks


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (EurodriverMK3)*

needs more low in the front, wheels look good


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_needs more low in the front, wheels look good

it looks better with the rear not as low actually. it tucks but f's the wheels up.
Ill answer ever one else question after i wake up..
I work nights


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a solution to your wheel problem give them to me..................


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha they look awesome on there


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Any new pics?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (steaguejr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staggeringhippo* »_how much did it cost to shave the two rub strips on the front fender?

Um not sure.. I shaved them so the cost of some glass, resin, panal bonding adhesive, a lil bondo and sad paper and primer.. A friend painted it.. and i have since messed it up









_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_is something holding up the front? 
I love the simple bentley wheels on the simple rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.. uh there are a few reasons.. the coils overs and about 10 threads left but they thread into the swaybar tab and plan on selling these coils so i dont want to cut the tab off.. thats the first thing.. all others all null and void with that issue 

_Quote, originally posted by *EurodriverMK3* »_I have an 09 Rabbit and Im in need of advice, I want to bag it terribly but want to make sure I get everything I need before i start tearing it apart. could you give me a list of what i need or what your using that I could build my own kit off of?? Thanks

Sure and actually im changing some stuff so my stuff is for sale actually. I am waiting to here back from a guy about some front struts but ill cut you a killer deal depending on what you want.. ill send you a PM

_Quote, originally posted by *steaguejr* »_Any new pics?

uh those are only a few weeks old.. not much has changed other than me washing it.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

So since you didn't reply to me does that mean your going to give me the wheels??


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Squillo)*

i want the bentleys!







We can fight for them Dave!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_i want the bentleys!







We can fight for them Dave!

Are you sure you want to do that I have been married almost 10 years I have a ton of pent up frustration LOL


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_So since you didn't reply to me does that mean your going to give me the wheels??

uh no


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Don't worry I am wearing you down......................They will soon be MINE LOL


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Don't worry I am wearing you down......................They will soon be MINE LOL

4,000


----------

